# Missy's foaling thread!!



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

Most of you know Missy's background story but i'll say it again anyway. I bought her in August 2013 and found out shortly after that she had spent a year with a stallion and was seen to be covered on April 20th. So we are expecting a March baby - if she wasn't covered before. And so I decided it's about time I did her foaling thread!

August:









November:









December:









January (1st):

























The stallion was (he was 3 at the time so may have grown) a 14hh piebald cob! Missy is only 11hh so who knows how this baby will turn out! 

I plan to update the thread every week and then every day or two nearer foaling. Thank you for reading!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Subbing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MinuitMouse (Sep 28, 2013)

She's a cute one! I can't wait to see how everything turns out


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Yay, you made it! She is such a neat colour! Hope everything goes smoothly for you.


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you for the compliments regarding her colouring! Yes, I made it although I think it could be a little too early with three months to go!

Lots of kicking today! I had my hand under her belly today and the little one was playing havoc and kicking back to any pressure I gave. Missy looked very bored :lol: :mrgreen:	

Oh! And the lump has gone thankfully! I did say I would wait a week to post updates but I can't stop myself. Here's tonight's 'belly pic' - I think it's got smaller so foalie has probably moved around!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

OMG!!! subbing!


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

DeliciousD said:


> OMG!!! subbing!


Woooo!
I do think I posted this too early though! No doubt she'll make us all wait anyway :wink:


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

She's adorable! I'll definitely be keeping tabs on her


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

amp23 said:


> She's adorable! I'll definitely be keeping tabs on her


Thank you!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

So have you had the vet out to confirm shes preggers? She has a big belly but her neck is thicker in the later pics so i think shes carrying a bit of weight too xx


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

She's awfully cute! 8D /subbing


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

She's a cutie pie!
And from the looks of the video you posted in your other thread,she's got an active little bun in the oven!


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for subbing guys!
Baby was very active today and was playing havock inside mum. Missy looked thoroughly fed up! Poor girl!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

DeliciousD said:


> So have you had the vet out to confirm shes preggers? She has a big belly but her neck is thicker in the later pics so i think shes carrying a bit of weight too xx


Haven't had the vet out, I do agree about the extra weight though. Perhaps we do have a little fatty! Xx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

Missy's Bubba Kicking! - YouTube

Today's video!!


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Subbing.


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

Only a little movement today but here's a photo of her teats!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

im still not overly convinced shes in foal - if she is she isnt close yet as no bagging up.

I do still think you need a vet to do a blood test and she will need her jabs. you can handle her now, you need to be getting a vet out hun.


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

DeliciousD said:


> im still not overly convinced shes in foal - if she is she isnt close yet as no bagging up.
> 
> I do still think you need a vet to do a blood test and she will need her jabs. you can handle her now, you need to be getting a vet out hun.


I will have a vet out


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

I hope there's a foal on the way . I'll be keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

Does anybody want to see what happened today??


----------



## princess2113 (Apr 10, 2012)

it said it is unavailable


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

princess2113 said:


> it said it is unavailable


Oh. How do I change it? x


----------



## princess2113 (Apr 10, 2012)

The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page


----------



## princess2113 (Apr 10, 2012)

That's what facebook said. Maybe post it on here??


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

princess2113 said:


> That's what facebook said. Maybe post it on here??


Ah! I have set it to public so it may work now?


----------



## princess2113 (Apr 10, 2012)

nope still not working


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

princess2113 said:


> nope still not working


Bum.
I uploaded it to facebook from my phone due to not having a cable. I don't know how to save the video


----------



## princess2113 (Apr 10, 2012)

So what happened??


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

princess2113 said:


> So what happened??


We weren't sure if she was in foal or not, the video is movement - Should work now


----------



## princess2113 (Apr 10, 2012)

now its working!!


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

princess2113 said:


> now its working!!


hurrah!!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Subbing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

it worked for me. looked like the foal was kicking


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

Here's Missy teats today, not really sure what i'm looking for but have them anyway


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Puk, looks like a kick to me!


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

DeliciousD said:


> Puk, looks like a kick to me!


I have a longer video with more movement but I'm wittering through it so I haven't uploaded it but may do later


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

The video may not of worked because you stated it was a facebook link? You can't do Facebook links on the Forum. They get removed. I noticed there is no link anymore to a video. Can you upload it to youtube and share it that way?


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

MiniMom24 said:


> The video may not of worked because you stated it was a facebook link? You can't do Facebook links on the Forum. They get removed. I noticed there is no link anymore to a video. Can you upload it to youtube and share it that way?


I removed the video from youtube as we don't know if she is in foal or not so if she isn't then the videos won't be anything special. If she is, going by when she was covered, she's 301 days today (but like I say, we don't know really) - If she throws a foal, I will re-post the videos 

This is one from the other day:









I personally think she is due to the movement and behavior changes but could be wrong!!

I will share some photo's from this morning - Nothing special sadly as they are stills from a video


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

However saying that she is supposed to be due next month, I expected her to start bagging up by now and correct me if i'm wrong, but I'm sure these are not getting bigger!










Don't worry - I'm well aware you can't tell anything by photo's!


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm just going to write this out as though we know she is in foal.

Lots of kicking today and moving about, I _THINK_ the foal had turned round, there was a long rippling just above where the kicks were so i'm guessing he is getting comfortable.
I managed to get two kicks while I had my hand under her tum which was lovely! Here are pictures from today!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

She looks it, time will tell


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

DeliciousD said:


> She looks it, time will tell


I shall keep updating 
If she is, I don't think it'll be for a while yet!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

That looks like a baby belly to me. Definitely gonna be a colored foal, as mom is clearly homozygous for tobiano. Udder doesn't show much, but sometimes the milk doesn't drop until the foal is born... rare, but it does happen. Is she a maiden? Do you guys have fescue grass there?


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

JetdecksComet said:


> That looks like a baby belly to me. Definitely gonna be a colored foal, as mom is clearly homozygous for tobiano. Udder doesn't show much, but sometimes the milk doesn't drop until the foal is born... rare, but it does happen. Is she a maiden? Do you guys have fescue grass there?


No she isn't a maiden, she's had two foals previously. One was a skewbald, the other, a blanket spot. Sire to this one (if she is) is a piebald cob so was expecting a coloured anyway.


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

20/02/2014 - More kicking today and a very irritated Missy. We went on a 2 hour slow walk today and Missy seemed to enjoy it, I let her graze every so often and chill out but she enjoyed the sun on her back. No change in teats so just taking every day as it comes. 

A belly picture from today -


----------



## afellers7456 (Feb 14, 2014)

Do you have any udder development yet? It looks like she is hanging lower in the belly.


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

afellers7456 said:


> Do you have any udder development yet? It looks like she is hanging lower in the belly.


I think we're starting but not 100%!!


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

She _should be_ 310 days today!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Doesn't look like udder development tome,just the normal udder for a mare who's had a foal.l still, could be too early for an udder yet.


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

DeliciousD said:


> Doesn't look like udder development tome,just the normal udder for a mare who's had a foal.l still, could be too early for an udder yet.


I know nothing about udder development so i'll post some pics in a week and see if there's any change 

Hope Dee is well?


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Keep posting pics . Dee is well, growing by the day it seems!


----------



## afellers7456 (Feb 14, 2014)

Udder development can go up and down and some mares foal with no udder or very little.


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

Well you can have some belly pics from today - She has ballooned!! :shock:


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Surprised her legs can hold that belly up lol


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

DeliciousD said:


> Surprised her legs can hold that belly up lol


Hahaha bet she can't wait to slim down!!


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

In response to your udder pictures, here was my mare's udder on day 327. She foaled a week ago (day 355) with a HUGE full udder, which we thought was already full for a few nights before she foaled... It probably tripled in size within hours of foaling though. They are all so different! I can't wait for more updates!


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello! Thought a long update will show the changes more easily!

So, we're now in the foalwatch zone. Missy could foal any day!! She has started bagging up and is getting a fantastic bump too. Baby is very active, lots of kicking and wriggling. We've also caught kicks from the top of her bum, by her tail within the past week so just waiting now.

She is doing a lot of rolling when out but is also going through a random galloping about stage too so we don't know!
I shall keep you all up to date!!

Will update with photos when internet starts to play ball!


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

Okay, photos!

From:

















To this:

























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Oo, hopefully getting closer! I love her colouring. It reminds me of chocolate ripple ice cream.


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

Glynnis said:


> Oo, hopefully getting closer! I love her colouring. It reminds me of chocolate ripple ice cream.


Thank you. 

Day 339 - No movement at all from baby today but Missy is very big! Also found a little dry white bit on one of her teats so hoping it's milk but not too sure as there wasn't any this afternoon. Ate all her tea and seemed content munching her net. Every day is a day closer!


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

Day 341 - 

_Missy had a very restless night. Lots of bum scratching, pawing the ground and flicking her tail/kicking her belly. Watched her for a while then went away and came back, no baby.

Turned her out today and she immediately started scratching her bum again. Got some lovely kicks from baby and a lot of wriggling around and turning? (It felt like it) 

Pictures from this morning/last night:
_


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

I must say our foal barely kicked in the last two days of gestation....missy might still have a way to go yet xx


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

DeliciousD said:


> I must say our foal barely kicked in the last two days of gestation....missy might still have a way to go yet xx


I reckon next weekend! Xx


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8VkBLEiJeU

''I'm still here, Honest!''


----------



## princess2113 (Apr 10, 2012)

Any news?


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

princess2113 said:


> Any news?


Yus. Born around 1 this morning!! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPnhoWWwv1w&feature=youtu.be


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Please share some pictures with us! ;-)


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Please share some pictures with us! ;-)


Sorry! Thought i'd posted pics.. dumb blonde.. :lol:


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

What is the gender?


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

TexasBlaze said:


> What is the gender?


Colt


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww he's a cutie!!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow, adorable. I can't get over that curly tail in the video!


----------



## dmari30 (Apr 27, 2014)

beautiful


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Aw so cute! Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

